

Why There Are So Few Women in Tech - Locke1689
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/nov2010/tc2010119_348456.htm

======
annajohnson
Why Are There So Many Articles on Why There Are So Few Women in Tech?

Okay, I'm being facetious. But as a female entrepreneur and founder of a
growing tech startup, I would much rather read about the women who ARE
building tech companies than endless articles on the women who aren't (i.e.
articles about why so many women don't work in tech or start tech companies,
etc).

That's not to say such articles don't make some relevant points. But are they
really helping or hindering the situation? Which kind of article would inspire
more women to get into tech... another article lamenting the lack of women...
or an inspiring article profiling some of the women who have, or are, building
wonderful tech companies?

I know which kind fires me up (and of course I get inspired by ALL
entrepreneurs - men and women).

------
chc
The better question is, why do tech writers not read each other's work to
realize this subject with this angle is done to death? I mean, this writer
seemingly has some personal insight, but still doesn't really say anything
that hasn't been said before. Not only that, but a lot of this stuff doesn't
appear to apply to women in particular anyway. Like, needing confidence to
succeed in business isn't exactly a problem that's soaked in estrogen.

------
bradhe
Perhaps because a lower percentage of women are inherently interested in
technology than men? Why is this never considered??

Is it because the author is often biased since they are usually female? It
almost seems like she assumes that because SHE is interested in technology
that there MUST be women that are also interested in technology at an equal
rate as men are.

